# Model 948 magazine options



## Erzelda (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if another or later model Beretta .22 magazine will fit in the Model 948 (1951).

There is a later Jaguar .22 but I have no idea if they would work. New and used Jaguar mags seem to be available but the 948 seems scarce and very expensive.

Thanks for any help and I'm new to this site.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

With a few exceptions (such as the magazine release), the 948 was basically the .22lr version of the Model 1934 (.380)/1935 (.32) but with an alloy frame. I'm fairly certain that Jaguar magazines would not work. Check the Triple K company site: http://www.triplek.com/Products/id/38/grp/412/prd/454/ for repro magazines. Finding factory originals is going to be tough.

Welcome to the forum, by the way! :smt002


----------

